# "Baby Cat" Ice Breaker - Trout up to 27.5"



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Woke up at 3:45 AM this morning and met up with long time 2cooler _Mirage_. This was a special trip as it would mark the first fishing trip for his new Transport Baby Cat! We headed South and were met with light winds out of the East.

Initially, we intended on focusing on working birds. We started a drift over shell in 5 feet of water to wait it out. Well, the birds never showed up but the trout did. With the water trout green but, slightly stained, we boxed our 2 man limit up to 23 inches.

The highlight of the morning occurred when _Mirage_ CPR'ed a nice 27.5" sow that was just under 7 pounds.

We caught some solid fish! Had double hook ups more than once. Funny thing was the net remained at home so it was challenging trying to retrieve the keepers after slinging them on board. I lost 2 nice ones. One flopped right over the edge and another came off at the gunwale. DAMMIT MAN! LOL!

All fish were caught on a Saltwater Assassin Calcasieu Brew or a Down South Chicken on a Chain.

One last thing, in prep for the trip, we were cognizant of the major solunar period that was scheduled to occur between 7-9 AM. It was like somebody flipped a switch at 9AM. All the bait activity stopped and the bite completely died. For what it's worth.

Tight lines, Go Coogs!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Release...


----------

